# Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand



## DzSora (20. Februar 2010)

*Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand*

Folgendes problem, ich habe seit gut 2 Monaten den LG Flatron W2261VP. Nach gut 6-7 Wochen dauerbenutzung (Tag und Nacht an) habe ich auf der rechten seite einen Grünen Streifen, der ca. 0,5cm dick ist. Anfangs war der Streifen schwach und ging nach einer Stunde wieder weg. Doch nun ist der Streifen dicker und verschwindet nicht mehr. Kann mir irgendwer sagen wie man das Problem beheben kann?


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand*

Das gleiche hatte ich bei meinem Laptop auch und da war das Panel kaputt. 
Am besten wär's wenn du ihn (auf Garantie) reparieren lässt.


----------



## rabit (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand*

Denke auch Panel kaputt.


----------



## DzSora (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand*

Ich versuche es aber der LG kundenservice ist in meiner sicht schlecht. Ich will mein gerät melden das es kaputt ist da soll ich es erst regrestrieren, was ich aber schon habe.

Eine andere frage. Ich hatte bis jetzt meinen PC immer mit 2 monitoren laufen, nun habe ich einen weg genommen und ich habe oben links so kleine rechteckige punkte. Wenn ich mit der maus über die punkte fahre sind sie weg kommen aber nach einer minute wieder.ich habe eine Geforce 9800GT mit dem aktuellen treiber


----------



## kress (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand*

Das können Pixelfehler vom Moni sein. Ist es oben links dunkel/schwarz am Desktop?


----------



## DzSora (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand*

Ein Pixelfehler vom Monitor ist es nicht. Wenn ich meine PS3 angeschlossen habe, kommen diese nicht, und wenn ich einen anderen Monitor angeschlossen habe kommen die Fehler auch. Und es ist weder schwarz noch dunkler als der rest.


----------



## M4tthi4s (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand*

Hast du eine kleine Reihe von grünen/schwarzen Pixeln in der linken oberen Ecke?
Falls ja, dann liegt das voraussichtlich an ICQ.
Wenn man das Programm beendet sind auch die "Pixelfehler" weg.


----------



## DzSora (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Problem: Grüner streifen am rechten rand*

Genau den fehler habe ich aber wenn icq beendet ist, ist der fehler immer noch da.


----------

